# Corel Painter Drawings!



## llamatina (Mar 18, 2012)

Took a digital drawing class last semester. These are my favorite pieces from the class. All done on a wacom drawing tablet with corel painter 12.

1.



celeryfarm drawing by llamatina, on Flickr

2.


laurenandallisondrawing by llamatina, on Flickr


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 19, 2012)

That smile is scary.


----------



## llamatina (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm assuming you're referring to the smile on the right. It looks "scary" because she has braces and is missing two teeth. I drew this for my parents, referencing a photo I took of my sister and myself, and wanted to make it as accurate as possible. I considered leaving the braces out and adding the missing teeth, but I think my sister, and her unique teeth, are beautiful the way they are and don't need to be altered.


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## llamatina (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

